# robot detector de movimiento



## lucifer (May 9, 2006)

tengo un problema con un proyecto de la universidad y me gustaria que me dieran consejos...

el problema es el siguiente

quiero diseñar un robot tipo carro que se desplace con 2 motores dc dentro de un circulo dibujado en el piso... tiene que detectar a otro robot y empujarlo hasta sacarlo fuera del cirulo y evitar salir del circulo...

gracias...


----------



## batucka (May 11, 2006)

Ah pues esta sencillo, lo primero es que con algun sensor, una fotocelda por que no este buscando algo, ya sea ese robot u otra cosa y que cuando lo detecte vaya hacia el y no pare de andar, es decir que lo empuje todo lo que se pueda.

Ahora para que no se salga del circulo deberas poner un par de foto diodos en la parte inferior del robot, para que estos esten sensando la linea limite del mismo circulo.

Es decir estara empujando algo hasta que vea esa linea, cuando la vea que se eche de reversa y gire 90º a la derecha.

Practicamente es eso, puedes hacerlo por separado ya que no necesitas pics para esto, ya que si quieres integrar todo en un pic pues es la programacion la que vale pero en si no es gran problema.

Tienes alguna duda mas especifica?

saludls.


----------

